
Ask HN: Is Adobe PhoneGap Dead? - mikece
I was reading a post on the Reddit Flutter channel talking about cross platform mobile development approaches in which PhoneGap was mentioned without reference to Cordova.  In preparing a response I googled to understand the key differences between PhoneGap and Cordova; I found a reference this question on the PhoneGap website that said &quot;Adobe PhoneGap is built on the open source Cordova project in the same sense that Apple&#x27;s Safari and Google&#x27;s Chrome are built on the open source WebKit project&quot; -- except that Google forked WebKit to Blink years ago.<p>Which makes me wonder: is this answer on the PhoneGap so out of date because PhoneGap isn&#x27;t actively being supported anymore and is either effectively dead or soon will be?
======
archivist1
Hey mikece sorry that this is offtopic but I saw your idea for a business on
my other post and I wanted to ask you if you had any further insight into
this. Sounds interesting. If you're not uninterested to discuss, please mail
me at cris@dosycorp.com

